

WolframAlpha is the web's most handy nutrition site - mpc
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=chicken+breast

======
ibejoeb
I'm no nutritionist, but there's no way a chicken has almost 700mg of sodium
naturally occurring in 8 ounces of its breast. Not sure what WA is sourcing.

(Computerized nutrition advice taken with a grain of salt joke here...)

\----

Edit: it appears to be averaging results from the USDA NDB.
<http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/>

------
charliepark
That's actually pretty cool. Here's a PB&J:
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=peanut+butter+%2B+jelly...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=peanut+butter+%2B+jelly+%2B+two+slices+of+bread)

